# Weiterleitung, iFrame, ...?



## dirkgently (29. Februar 2008)

Hi.
Ich hab mir eine neue Webseite mit php gebaut und beim hochladen und ausprobieren bemerkt, dass für dieses Provider Paket kein php installiert ist.
Da ich noch eine andere Domain mit php habe, habe ich dort die neue Seite hochgeladen und mit einem großen iFrame auf den anderen Unterordner verwiesen.
Das habe ich folgendermassen gemacht:

```
<iframe src="http://www.domain/Unterordner/" height="100%" width="100%" scrolling="no" name="soundso" scrolling="yes" frameborder="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0"></iframe>
```
Bei Webseiten, die scollbar sind, wird allerdings der untere Teil abgeschnitten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren kann?
Es soll auf einen Unterordner einer anderen Domain verwiesen werden. In der Adressleiste soll aber die Ursprüngliche Domain weiter angezeit bleiben.

Vielen Dank!
Grüße


----------



## ROXON (29. Februar 2008)

Abgesehen davon dass du scrolling doppelt schreibst ( scrolling="no", scrolling="yes",  ) ist das Script eigentlich in Ordnung. 

Ich würde scrolling ganz weg lassen, dann macht er es automatisch.


----------



## dirkgently (29. Februar 2008)

Hi Danke dir.
Klar doppelt sollte ich das nicht schreiben.
Ich hab das jetzt weggelassen. Nur zeigt mir der Firefox das Fenster jetzt oben relativ klein zum scollen an. Auf ca. einem fünftel der Seite. 
Sieht nicht gut aus...


----------

